# Splitting a 10 Gal. for 2 male bettas?



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Hey Guys! 


I have just been thinking about splitting my ten gallon tank ( it currently houses my one veitail and has been housing him for over a year) and have been wanting to get a new sand substrate. Do any of you have experience with sand as a substrate (is it hard to clean with a gravel vac?) or do you recommend anything? I am only splitting my tank after my VT passes ( i want to have a plan, hope this doesn't sound mean, i love all of my animals dearly). I am thinking of upgrading to an Aqua-Clear filter ( i have heard these are REALLY good) because it has a slower current (adjustable flow) and keeps super crystal clear water. If i have a filter on one side of the tank, then the divider, then the heater, will any of my new fishes get warmer or cleaner water then the other(is this even possible?)? Also, will the one Betta on the filter side be beat up by the faster current on his side?



Any recommendations or pointers would really be helpful!
Ps! NEW news! Honeycomb's split fin this morning ( after treating with frequent water changes and AQ Salt ) was almost completely healed! I am just working on tho one little torn spot.......


Thanks for helping and viewing this thread!

MyRainbowBettaFish


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I have no experience with sand, so I do not know about Siphoning it.
If you have a Filter on 1 side, and it's low flow, I think that would be okay.
Otherwise, you could just baffle it, even if it's Low Flow.
For the Heater, you could just put it near the Divider so the other fish could get more warmth. If you are concerned about who gets more heat, just get a Heater that you can adjust. Just change it to 80F-82F. It's better more Hot than more Cold. Splitting the tank would be perfectly fine. Just make sure that the Divider isn't see through, and that they can't jump over it. An extra 2 inches would be okay. Good Luck with the new idea.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

if the divider is see-through which many seem to be, make sure to stuff that tank full of tall, short, floating plants and a few ornaments to hide in.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Thanks i appreciate the advice!


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Sand is pretty easy, but using a gravel vacc won't work. Instead, you'll have to turn off your filter each week and use either your figners or a stick thing to gently shift the sand around and get all the mulm suspended in the water and to prevent anerobid spots of lethal gas from building up. THen you just siphon it out. The only downside to it is that you see *everything* . All little bits of poop sit on top and sort of wave around. When I had white sand, I used a clean turkey baster several times a day to remove the stuff on top, but come water changes in a week, it'd still look messy.

Aquaclear is wonderful! It can got from a tiny trickle to a full blown blast depending on what you like or want.

As for dividing, if you make a homemade mesh divider, neither side should be more circulated or warmer than the other. I have a divided 10 gallon with an aquaclear (set on the lowest). The heater is flush against the mesh, partially to prop it up and paritally to make extra sure there isn't an uneven distribution of heat. Now, one side (the side without the filter) will tend to develop an irridescent protien film, but it doesn't bother the fishies any (Panache, my boy on that side) likes it because it helps keep his bubblenests together.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Thanks, i think i will skip the sand and just get natural looking gravel. I will be getting the Aqua Clear and possibly a new heater because it is rusting.( it is fully submersible, but the inside is getting rusty) i might keep it though. Anyways, JKFish, what is this "protein film" you are talking about? Could you possible post a pic? Also, does this "film" create ammonia, or is it just an eyesore to look at?


Thanks


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Unfortunately, I can't, but if you see it, you'll know what it is.... It sort of looks like a tiny bit of oil spread over the top of the water. You know that shiney look, right? I'll try and snap a picture tomorrow and post it if possible.

It's harmless- just a film of microscopic bacteria (non harmful) just a bit of an eyesore. It doesn't create ammonia. Of course if it gets too thick, you can scoop it out with a cup and dump it out. Keeping a cover on the tank works or using an air bubbler work at keeping it to a minimum as well.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Thanks! You all have been so helpful!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

I possibly might get a 5 gallon and/or keep my 10 gal.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Protein film is most common in still water, or water without a filter... It would be oily, and pretty thick after a while!! This can make it harder for bettas to get air from the surface. Easy to break it up - some people use paper towel to lay ontop to catch it all, others use cups or a turkey baster.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

I do weekly water changes and just keep the cover on my tanks, and am yet to have issues with it being more than a very faint iridescent sheen. Though, with uncovered tanks, I used to notice a slight build up. I guess it just varies from house to house and tank to tank


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I have to agree on that - an uncovered tank gets that film. Which is another reason I cover my fry tank :3


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

i think i actually might do a Betta sorority now...(i can't make up my mind!) here is my plan:

-new natural gravel( any Betta-safe recommendations?)
-6-7 silk plants(currently have)
-aqua-clear filter
-new heater?

if i do choose to do this, i rather have the tank understocked than overstocked. How many females could i house COMFORTABLY (3?).

UPDATE! Honeycomb's fins have almost fully healed!

Thanks again!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I will never suggest any less than 4 females. Comfortabley, I had 4-5 females in my 10 gallon. But you'll need more than 6-7 silk plants.. You'll need to stuff that tank with plants, and hidey holes because that'll ensure your bettas won't always be in each other's line of sight.

And good to hear about Honeycomb  what a cute name!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

thabks for the advice! I am just a newbie here and appreciate pointers!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh of course  I would say though... stick with 2 males right now. A sorority is pretty hard, and if you happen to grab the 4 females who cannot be with each other...you'd need 4 tanks, or divide 2 tanks.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

yah that sounds good! A split 10 gallon it is!

Have any of you had great success with the Aqua-Clear filter? Would this reduce any of this "protein film'? I am thinking of getting it for the split tank as it (as i have heard) is very effective and has a convenient adjustable water flow. How much does this cost a month to maintain?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Adjustable water flow is awesome. I think my one tank has something similar, and it is great for divided tanks. I have... a 40 gallon, three 20 gallons, an 80 gallon with two filters, plus two ten gallons all running. My bill per month is cheap for electricity... It might make a whoooole 10 dollars for electricity for them :roll: cleaning it I rarely do except to swish to get algae off... I don't replace filter media until it falls apart... so generally = cheap.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Great! Looks like I will be getting one then! I am still somewhat confused on the filter media you have to replace, and the other stuff in the filter. I am just a newbie and my first filter(which i still have ) is just a basic cheap(it came in an aquarium kit) TOP FIN external hang on the back filter with a cat ridge inside the filter and an intake tube in the tank. I am not used to this snazzy stuff lol


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I haven't had to replace mine - but mine is different in that aspect for the aquaclear which I believe has that "basket" with the carbon package, the sponge and the biomax. I don't remember if the carbon has to be replaced....every 3 months or something? someone else'll have to pipe in for that 

If the fish is ever sick (please quarantine the new betta for 2 weeks) remove the carbon before treating


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

As I said before, the aquaclear will help on the side it is in. The divider (mesh) will block the surface flow on the other side, so the other side will develop a slight ammount of a protien film. You can keep this to a minimum if your tank is clean, cycled, and has a top on it. 

You should read up on the nitrogen cycle , that link is very good. Cycling your tank reduces the ammount of water you have to change, and increases the ammount of fishies/bioload your tank can handle.

Basically, the aquaclear is a filter that helps with cycles.... You'll want to establish one so you don't have to do 100% water changes. THey're a pain in anything 5 gallons or larger. Since you only have one betta boy right now, cycling fish in should be reeaaallly easy and extremely safe. Just keep the filter running 24/7, and do a 50% water change once a week. Since you have only one boy, and you'll probably do it fish in style, it'll be a slow cycle, but eventually it will in fact cycle. When it does, you'd just continue doing the 50% water changes, so nothing really changes.

Carbon filters aren't necessary if you set up a cycled tank, you just need filter media (like filter sponges) to provide surface area for the good bacteria which convert ammonia (dangerous) to nitrite (dangerous) to nitrate (not so dangerous).

Personally, I'd stick with a divided tank for two boys if I were you. Sororities do best with 20 gallons or more. Seeing as you need at least 6 girls to spread out agression, they tend to look a bit cramped in a 10 gallon, and having so little gallons per girl means illness can actually spread easier. 

I know you said you didn't want to divide the tank until your boy dies, but I hope you know most bettas live about 5-7 years.... It'd be perfectly fine to divide the tank that Honeycomb is in if you want another betta. There might be a bit of flaring to start off, but that's common whenever you divide tanks between two boys.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

You need minimum of 4, JKfish, to spread out aggression - but the more the better (usually).


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Thanks, i already know about cycling though because i have had many fish besides bettas. I am worried though that Honeycomb has grown to accustomed to this "bigger" lifestyle that he will stress out tremendously if i divide his tank. I think i will just keep him for his full lifespan, and instead buy a snail or something (ghost shrimp?). My ph where i live is very high (7.8-8.4) and i have very hard water(mineral rich) so any other fish (cories, etc) are kinda out of the question. Betta fish are the only real fish that have survived WAY longer in my tank, and THRIVED. So i wish to stick to Bettas.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Shrimps would be nice, they have small bioloads.  Ghost shrimps are fun, but you could also buy more colorful ones (like cherry shrimps) since you have the benifit of mineral rich waters~ Or course, with shrimps, your success might depend on how Honeycomb decides to view them... as tankmates or midnight snacks XD. Some bettas could care less and some absolutely love munching.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

thanks so much guys! Ya'll have been so helpful!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

I forgot to ask you guys, if i get one of those net-like plastic dividers from Petsmart to allow filter flow and heated water to flow through, would this be better?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I have one like this http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lees-AQ2-Aq...959?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c5c4c62ef
And it lets the air flow through. Just with this though, Add plants so the bettas do not constantly see each other!!!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

I would love to buy the one you recommended! Do you know if they come in standard 10 gallon sizes? Also, i can't tell if it is transparent or not, but my bettas would not see each other if i put plants next to it right? Did you have to seal yours off with aquarium silicone? Also,i will be putting the heater on one side flush up against the divider, and the filter on the other side. How do you clean the divided tank with a gravel vacuum? Do you just siphon one side and then the other? 

Thanks! Sorry about all the questions, i just wanted to make sure my Betta's have the best quality and quaninty of life they can get!!!!

I was thinking about 1 male plakat( i am falling in love with these!! ) so far... not sure what type of betta for the other side...


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

tI have it lol bettas can see through it, I would make the tank dense so they can retreat and explore rather than flare 24/7.

don't need to seal it. It's really snug! Make sure to move gravel away from the bottom, then put gravel back around it. My one female found a way through the bottom because a piece of gravel lifted it up :lol: I found her chilling with Red! -facepalm- 

Just siphon each side as if it were two tanks 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lees-AQ2-Aq...180?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item256344a1b4 it is expensive... I'd check if you can find one in stores like it. It has the black lining, for bottom, and sides, then two metal clasps (non rusting) for it to be on the side of the tank firmly.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

I make homemade ones for about 5 dollars... I just use craft mesh/ embroidery mesh 7, cut it to size, slide it between two of the folder thingies... That's not very helpful, is it?

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=40025 here... That link gives better info.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: craft mesh is cheap. It can be done with the binder or divider...things... -forgot the name- gah!! x.x the plastic pieces! :lol: similar to the one I showed you... those, it's better if you at least silicone the bottom or part of the side, as it can be more flimsy.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

True  i haven't had issues with mine though, because I cut them about a square larger than the interior of the tank, so it fits snugly. Plus, gravel helps keep it in place along with the heater right next to it.


----------



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm not sure if it'll be of any comfort to you but I recently divided my 14 gal in half  My crowntail betta, Echo, had full run of the tank for a while so I know what you mean when you mention worrying about how your fish will take it!

If you choose to divide the tank and have Honeycomb in one side it may be worth investing in a small quarantine tank (needed for the new betta anyway) and putting him in there, then re-arranging all the decor in your 10 gal whilst dividing it, that way you aren't so much taking away half his territory but he's going into a completely new one.

I will say that I didn't remove Echo when I divided my 14 gal (he floated watching my every move though) and he is a little grumpier than Kaze (my other betta) at the moment but I believe that to be normal. Both fish have already calmed down a great deal and will continue to do so, I'm sure.

Our divider was a clear plastic mesh so we took a giant, large pore filter sponge, cut it into appropriate sizes and my mother sewed it onto the mesh using fishing line. It breaks up the line of sight beautifully - though the fish _can_ still see each other. I'm going to be attaching a few moss pads to the divider to break up the line of sight even more. I also have the filter on one side right up against the divider and heater on the other; I use a sponge filter and have the outlet and intake facing the divider in the hope it'll help circulate heat.

Good luck


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

You could remove him, rearrange and add in the divider like Spooky said  I've done it that way, because then the betta'll notice a different environment rather than his territory randomly shrinking :lol:


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

sounds great! thanks guys!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

I don't think i would do to well making my own divider, so is there any dividers at petsmart or petco you recommend for a standard 10 gallon?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I would check but the site won't load for me :roll: I would avoid the ones that do not allow air to flow through.


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

The best thing is to go to pick up the dividers at walmart (they're really cheap) and something like suction cups to hold them in place. I've divided tanks before, I like them for some males, however the one problem I have is that I have a bunch of picky macho males who get so angry in divided tanks that they fin bite. I agree with whoever mentioned getting a small qt tank just in case because one you don't want your boy (who made a nice recovery  ) to get sick with anything the new fish might have. I personally am Thinking of dividing my 5 gal between my new boy who is in qt atm. The dividers are easy to make! and if you want I saw someone put the filter and the heater in the middle of the dividers in one small section, so that the water and heat distributed evenly. This is not my tank just so you know, I saved this picture for future reference when I do my division. But this is a cool Idea. And you can cover the section with colored tape if you don't want it visible. I have used sand and I hated it simply because Its so hard to keep it clean as opposed to gravel and being in college, Sometimes I don't have time to get it as clean as it should be so I stick with gravel (they have really nice ones at petco) or bare bottom tanks since sometimes I'm short on cash 

I really hope my input helped! and PICTURES!!!!!!! when you divide it !

just so you know the picture attached is NOT mine, its someone elses I'm not taking credit for it


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

that'sa neat idea


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

well that is really helpful thanks! I think i might stick with my 10 gallon tank for now with just Honeycomb, and then get a separate 5 gallon for the new fish until i get all my thoughts collected lol. I am going to buy the natural gravel from petco thanks. how often do you clean a 5 gallon, is it once a week like a 10 gallon?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

yes. You can use the filter cartridge from the 10 to kick start the cycle in the 5  along with a handful of gravel, perhaps an ornament... Then once a week it's 25% like a 10..


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Thanks! Can't wait to get it! I am so excited! i want a plakat so bad! Does petsmart or petco sell plakats? My petsmart dosent seem to carry them, only dragon scales, veitails and crown tails.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Depends... Usually the plakats cost more, or are under the name "kings" which doesn't really mean much :roll: They could be regular PK, or giants, or carry the gene.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

awesome! Thanks! it looks like i will be getting the new boy:

-a five gallon tank w/ hater and filter (any suggestions for a starter kit which is really good!!!!!??)

-natural colored aquarium gravel
-silk plants
-a hideaway of some sort
-and a BETTA!!!!!!!!


thanks and have a good weekend!


----------



## ravenwinds (Feb 5, 2012)

1: I have recently converted most of my tanks to Natural Planted Tanks w/dirt and a sand cap. I find it great and easy so far and my bettas love their jungles and the sand which they have a tendency to lay/lounge on .
2: I also recently divided 4 10g tanks, making my own dividers as the store bought ones have a tendency to roll up, fall apart, and generally be a pain in the rear. Thekoimaiden is the member on this forum that divided her tanks w/small space in the middle for filter and heater. If you Google aquarium dividers, you can find step by step directions for making your own using craft screen which is firmer plastic grid that holds up better. It is really quite simple and cheap!
3: definitely plant tank heavily, especially around screen and the males won't have to work so hard flaring all the time! Give each one lots of cover for comfort!
4: if you get some floating plants such as dwarf water lettuce(beautiful long roots and downy leaves ), it will keep protein film at bay and the bettas like hiding out amongst the roots!
5: I made my dividers into moss walls using aquatic moss, aquaticmoss.com; I sewed it onto the thicker/harder plastic craft screen. On 2 of them, I stuffed moss between two craft mesh pieces which they grow out of. I like the sewed on ones better but it is more labor intensive. Moss is a,slow grower so keep that in mind. A completely moss covered divider, or mostly covered...left some areas for water flow...makes each side of tank very secluded so that it is like each male is in a separate tank!

Good luck with your remodel!


----------



## ravenwinds (Feb 5, 2012)

5 gallon tank kit suggestions: go w/aqueon mini bow...best tank for money...then buy adjustable heater and your set.

Marineland 5g crescent(?) Sucks...lid always falls off, led lights stop effectively giving live plants spectrum they need really fast...IMO at least.

I've got one marineland and 4 aqueon...out of the 2 kits, its a no contest!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

marineland is "alright"... Some marinelands come with an adjustable filter, which the filter itself isn't the best anyways... other marinelands, like the 1.7 I have doesn't have an adjustable filter and the filter can be over powering. The lid DOES fall off like raven mentioned... I don't use a lid anymore.

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12454617 not sure on the filter.
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4056278 is another aqueon

I have a top fin tank, and I enjoy it. http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11459461 but this one lacks a filter!

But, if you wanted you could get an air pump http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753029, air tubing, adjustable flow valve piece (can come with the tubing), an air stone, and an aquarium sponge. This is what I have and may use for Georgie.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

so i should get the aquaeon mini bow? Is the filter effective yet have a suitable current for bettas? What heater do you recommend for this size tank? i can't wait!!!!


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

5 watts per gallon  I've never had a minibow, so I can't help you...


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2755273

This one I have had, second hand, and I LOVE IT!!! =D I've had similar ones, and love them. Avoid the short cord ones because trust me they suck :roll:

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3579693
Is one that I think I had one of....

Or go with Jager, Elite. I love those! Sturdy, reliable, and never had a problem.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

ok so here's my plan:

filter:http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3943444&lmdn=Size

heater:http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?
productId=2755273&lmdn=Aquarium+Size
(can these be used even if they are not biorb or biube?)

tank:http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11459461

gravel:http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3064352

plants and decor: silk plants and ??????

Please feel free to let me know about any of these items and your experiences! I really appreciate everyone's help!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks so much!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

silk. fabric plants... I have some REALLY soft ones... like you touch it, and you love it, soft. 

I have the slim marina one, I love it. Mine is adjustable, and can be dribbles, or a water fall, which isn't over powering either way. I will cry when it dies. Which it hasn't yet xDD

I don't think it matters what the brand or shape of tank it is, if the heater fits to the tank size or a bigger tank size, it should work - especially if adjustable.

I like that natural looking gravel!!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> silk. fabric plants... I have some REALLY soft ones... like you touch it, and you love it, soft.
> 
> I have the slim marina one, I love it. Mine is adjustable, and can be dribbles, or a water fall, which isn't over powering either way. I will cry when it dies. Which it hasn't yet xDD
> 
> ...


Thanks! XD


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

lol my pne fish tank has those colorful rocks... If I get a black or white betta he goes in there xDD


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

haha that would look nice


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Just a caution about silk plants

soak them in a transparent container for a few hours in warm water. Look out for leaking dyes that change the water color even slightly. If they leak color then they could kill your betta. Also, watch out for metal tips becoming exposed. Last time I had silk plants, I didn't catch miniscule ammounts of metal in the tips (honestly the size of a pin head) and they rusted and messed up my tank and fish for a bit. Aquarium sealant covers the metal very well.  You can buy some silk plants at craft stores and floral shops for less than petstores sell them.

Everything else looks great~


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I got fabric plants in a pet store  absolutely no metal, and yes soak first like mentioned. I like cleaning all of mine first for dust and such anyways.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

JKfish said:


> Just a caution about silk plants
> 
> soak them in a transparent container for a few hours in warm water. Look out for leaking dyes that change the water color even slightly. If they leak color then they could kill your betta. Also, watch out for metal tips becoming exposed. Last time I had silk plants, I didn't catch miniscule ammounts of metal in the tips (honestly the size of a pin head) and they rusted and messed up my tank and fish for a bit. Aquarium sealant covers the metal very well.  You can buy some silk plants at craft stores and floral shops for less than petstores sell them.
> 
> Everything else looks great~


oh whoops! I never knew about that....I will be buying the same silk plants i have for my ten gallon, and all i did with those was rinse them off and put them in my tank to cycle. Nothing happened, and it dosent seem to bother Honeycomb. Also, how long should the 5.5 gallon take to cycle? I think i am gonna do a fish less cycle (no fish food or ammonia) and just leave it(after i add a teensy weensy bit of my aquarium gravel from my 10 gal.) for a couple of weeks. I have one more question. For the tank i am getting, would the Marina Slim Filter fit? Would i have to cut the hood or anything?


Thanks, and again sorry about all the questions, i just want to get this right XD:lol:


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Well, it depends. Fish less cycles require some form of ammonia, be it fish food, pure ammonia, a piece of shrimp, etc in order to truly cycle. In my honest opinion, using fish food or a piece of shrimp is very, very messy and unpleasant to smell. I would either use pure ammonia or do a fish in cycle.

With a pure ammonia fish less cycle, if you seed the tank with either filter media or gravel from your 10 gallon, it should only take a few weeks. Just be sure the parameters are 0 for ammonia and nitrites and have registered nitrates before you do the massive water change and introduce your .

With a fish in cycle, if you seed it, it will take a bit longer because you have to do water changes, but it will still be safe. Just introduce your betta boy or girl and do weekly 50% water changes with gravel vacuums every other week.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

JKfish said:


> Well, it depends. Fish less cycles require some form of ammonia, be it fish food, pure ammonia, a piece of shrimp, etc in order to truly cycle. In my honest opinion, using fish food or a piece of shrimp is very, very messy and unpleasant to smell. I would either use pure ammonia or do a fish in cycle.
> 
> With a pure ammonia fish less cycle, if you seed the tank with either filter media or gravel from your 10 gallon, it should only take a few weeks. Just be sure the parameters are 0 for ammonia and nitrites and have registered nitrates before you do the massive water change and introduce your .
> 
> With a fish in cycle, if you seed it, it will take a bit longer because you have to do water changes, but it will still be safe. Just introduce your betta boy or girl and do weekly 50% water changes with gravel vacuums every other week.


Ok so i think i am going to do the fish less cycle and put a handful of my aquarium gravel from my 10 in. I will test it twice a week to see if it is ready. I also just checked my fish supplies i already have and i found out that i have BACTERIA SUPPLEMENT. Could i use this to help cycle my tank INSTEAD of the gravel? I was also reading about the tank i might get and it says it comes with a filter? I thought it didn't???!!! The tank also says it comes with a bottle of CYCLE? Anyone know what that it? I am quessing it helps cycle the tank but.....


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Bacterial suppliment when used properly, yes, can cycle a tank.Used improperly it can prove to be lethal. a bottle of CYCLE is what you have.

That tank does NOT come with a filter. it has food, light, water conditioner sample, and the tank itself. We sell them at Walmart too and a lady thought it came with a filter and when it didn't she retuned it :roll: Otherwise it would show on the box it had a filter.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Personally, I think that most of those products to help cycle tanks don't do much... My dad sells that stuff for ponds, and in my opinion it is a waste of money. Seeding the tank with stuff from an already cycled tank is free and works better...


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

It does  plus safer!! You can't overdose on gravel, but you can on store-bought chemicals.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

sounds good. I will stick to gravel them. So lucky to be on a great site with knowledgeable people who know what they are talking about. I have had some pretty bad experiences on YAHOO! ANSWERS......


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh, I know. They'll holler at ya for doing something we think is right and they think is wrong :roll: I came here FROM yahoo answers, thanks to a member  Now I go there occassionally, and tell betta owners to join us here xD


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

I should try that.....all YAHOO! ANSWERS is is usually false advice


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

about 99%, yes. :roll: You have to be careful what you say, and half the time the person asking a question won't add tank size because they'll be yelled at!

FYI I kept balloon mollies in a 10, then up to a 20. They don't NEED a 30, but more room IS good for any fish :roll:


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

i agree. Thanks!


----------

